# Ecrire en Coréen



## Lunchbox01 (25 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour tous le monde !
J'ai recu mon ipad air pour noel  et j'aimerai savoir comment taper en coréen sur internet .
Merci de m'aider , et joyeux noel a vous!


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2013)

ca depend ce que tu veux 
soit avoir tout  l'ipad en coréen par defaut
( menus , réglages , aide etc)

ou ipad  réglé dans une langue  autre
et acces de temps en temps à ecriture en coréen

dans un cas c'est dans le choix de langue dans les reglages generaux

dans l'autre c'est dans les reglages de claviers utilisés

( pas très different des facons mavericks et c'est pas un hasard, il me semble que les deux sont des produits...Apple )

et il y a des manuels et aide


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (25 Décembre 2013)

En fonction de la langue dans laquelle tu veux écrire (coréen, anglais, français), tu choisis en appuyant sur la touche à côté de Siri sur ton clavier. Tu auras les choix que tu as paramètré dans tes réglages "clavier"
@ Pascalformac: long time no see


----------



## CBi (25 Décembre 2013)

Pour être plus précis, les claviers supplémentaires s'ajoutent via les Réglages - Général - Clavier

Contrairement à ce qui est proposé sur iMac, il n'y a pas sur iPad de choix de méthode de saisie du coréen via un clavier alphabétique. Les 2 choix disponibles sont soit le clavier coréen standard, soit le clavier 10 touches, populaire en Corée pour la frappe rapide sur portable.


----------

